# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  necesito una informacion

## JUAN DIEGO

Hola amig@s, necesito preguntaros una cosilla, es que quiero preguntarle una cosa en privado a un miembro y no se como ponerme en contacto con el, no se si se hace con un mensaje privado o de que manera, a ver si me podeis ayudar, muchas gracias y abrazos para todos.

----------


## b12jose

Siempre se puede mandar un mensaje privado, lo puedes hacer pinchando en el nombre --> Mensaje privado.

Esta es la forma que tengo yo de contactar con alguien cuando quiero un poco más de privacidad  :Wink1: 

Saludos

----------


## JUAN DIEGO

Gracias amigo, un saludo, voy a intentarlo.

----------


## JUAN DIEGO

******


*Edito por incumplimiento de las normas del foro.*

----------


## mnlmato

Normas del foro -> *Insertar propaganda.
*No están permitidos los mensajes que publicitan claramente un servicio o comercio distinto a _tiendamagia.com_.

----------


## JUAN DIEGO

ok, ya lo aprendri.

----------

